# Word Association Thread: EN World edition, baby!



## Zombie_Babies

Ok, for the uninitiated this li'l game goes like so: I say a word and you say the first word that pops into your head.  The next guy says the first word that pops into his head when he sees that one ... and on and on we go.  So, to start, let's try:

seaweed


----------



## Kramodlog

Sea otter


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

sushi platter


----------



## Asmo

Steven Seagal


----------



## Kramodlog

Steven Seagull


----------



## Grehnhewe

HMS Beagle


----------



## Scott DeWar

Galapagos Islands


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Lady Gaga


----------



## Hand of Evil

Tramp


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hobo


----------



## Kramodlog

Shotgun


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Fixing a girl's kitchen.


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Slavery.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Roots


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

ginseng


----------



## Zombie_Babies

g string


----------



## Kramodlog

Oh my


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Cyclone Joker


----------



## Klirshon

CHiA


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Memoir '44


----------



## The_Silversword

pet


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

FBI agent


----------



## Kramodlog

Sudden Disconfort


----------



## Zombie_Babies

result of an innocent nap at goldo's


----------



## Grehnhewe

Roofers


----------



## Kramodlog

Roofies


----------



## Grehnhewe

Chimney sweepers


----------



## Kramodlog

Mary Poppins


----------



## Grehnhewe

A spoonful of sugar...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Supercalifragilisticexpioloditious


----------



## trappedslider

musicial


----------



## Darkness

Camelot


----------



## Grehnhewe

Hawaii


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Spam


----------



## Kramodlog

Cheap


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Wal-Mart shoppers


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Wide load


----------



## Zombie_Babies

draco


----------



## Kramodlog

Tricks


----------



## Herschel

Heidi Fleiss


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Big teeth


----------



## Scott DeWar

Buck teeth


----------



## Kramodlog

Uncle Buck


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Buck Naked


----------



## Herschel

"The Streak" (Ray Stevens)


----------



## Scott DeWar

*whats all the buzz about?*

To bee or not to bee


----------



## Darkness

!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

sting-->bee


----------



## Darkness

Sting (the Police)


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat

siren


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Danger!


----------



## Grehnhewe

My middle name


----------



## The_Silversword

Craig


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Daniel


----------



## Kramodlog

Bruno


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Mustache


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Peat


----------



## The_Silversword

moss


----------



## Grehnhewe

Mousse


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Maus


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Hitler did it.


----------



## trappedslider

Godwin's law


----------



## Hand of Evil

Law and Order


----------



## PigKnight

Lawful Evil


----------



## Kramodlog

Fascism


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Misspell


----------



## Hand of Evil

Miss America


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat

Styx

(from the album Grand Illusion)


----------



## Asmo

Boat


----------



## Hand of Evil

Boatman


----------



## Asmo

Charon


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

High school


----------



## Kramodlog

Marijuana


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Easy profits


----------



## Zombie_Babies

cash for gold


----------



## PigKnight

Scam


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Online university degrees


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Puh-hoe-nix


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dr. Shaqille O'Neal


----------



## Hand of Evil

Basketball


----------



## Kramodlog

Snoozefest


----------



## Zombie_Babies

soccer


----------



## Kramodlog

Sock her


----------



## The_Silversword

sock puppet


----------



## Kramodlog

Hello


----------



## Zombie_Babies

tee hee


----------



## The_Silversword

HeeHaw


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

North Carolina


----------



## Kramodlog

Twincest


----------



## Zombie_Babies

hawt


----------



## Kramodlog

Yes


----------



## Zombie_Babies

no.


----------



## Kramodlog

Yuh-huh!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

nopers


----------



## Kramodlog

Your mom!


----------



## Hand of Evil

Combat boots 





(its an old joke, your mom wears...)


----------



## Zombie_Babies

curb stomp


----------



## Hand of Evil

Enthusiasm


----------



## Kramodlog

Strut


----------



## Relique du Madde

wing


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Suit


----------



## trappedslider

tie


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Timberlake


----------



## Kramodlog

Lumber


----------



## Relique du Madde

lumberjack


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Beard


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Lumbar


----------



## trappedslider

flex


----------



## Kramodlog

Curl


----------



## Hand of Evil

Winter Games


----------



## Klirshon

Seasonal


----------



## Zombie_Babies

beer


----------



## Hand of Evil

Oktoberfest

---------------

Disappointed that Lumberjack did not get a Monte Python


----------



## Kramodlog

Christmas for drunks!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

every day


----------



## Hand of Evil

Don't Like Moanday!


----------



## Kramodlog

Moonday


----------



## Darkness

Exalted


----------



## Hand of Evil

Work


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

No thanks


----------



## trappedslider

politeness


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Overrated


----------



## trappedslider

Otter


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

panache


----------



## Kramodlog

Ganache


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Goulash


----------



## Nytmare

Ghoulish


----------



## Hand of Evil

traffic

from the way people slow down and look at wreaks


----------



## The_Silversword

Rainmaker


----------



## Zombie_Babies

I'm an excellent driver


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Women


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Clinton - Warren 2016


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Mormon nightmare.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Doomsday Preppers


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Lokaire


----------



## trappedslider

not here or there anymore


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Your fault


----------



## Zombie_Babies

high five


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Ricky Bobby


----------



## Kramodlog

Tricky Dicky


----------



## Hand of Evil

Cole Trickle


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Incontinence


----------



## Kramodlog

Trickle down economy


----------



## Klirshon

Processed cheese


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Velveeta


----------



## Hand of Evil

Swiss


----------



## trappedslider

Colby


----------



## Scott DeWar

jack


----------



## Grehnhewe

Stilton


----------



## Kramodlog

Tomme


----------



## Grehnhewe

Camembert


----------



## Kramodlog

Gouda


----------



## Grehnhewe

Golda


----------



## Kramodlog

^She-Goldo^


----------



## Grehnhewe

She dead


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Hassle free divorce


----------



## Grehnhewe

Arsenic


----------



## Scott DeWar

old lace


----------



## Scott DeWar

meatloaf


----------



## Grehnhewe

Rocky Horror


----------



## Scott DeWar

Timewarp [again!]


----------



## Kramodlog

Déjà vue


----------



## trappedslider

latin


----------



## Relique du Madde

Caligula


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Malcolm McDowell


----------



## trappedslider

Mr. Roark


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Tattoo


----------



## Hand of Evil

The Plane


----------



## trappedslider

Fantasy island


----------



## Hand of Evil

bora bora


----------



## Kramodlog

Archipelago


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Archie Griffin


----------



## Kramodlog

Richie Rich


----------



## Klirshon

Uncle Pennybags


----------



## Kramodlog

Tea bag


----------



## Zombie_Babies

gulp


----------



## Darkness

Soda


----------



## Kramodlog

Yoda


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Xenu


----------



## Scott DeWar

Secret advanced technology


----------



## trappedslider

dreams


----------



## Kramodlog

Kolob


----------



## Hand of Evil

Amazon Women on the Moon


----------



## Scott DeWar

[Amazon sells Women on the Moon? is that a perfume, a book or a form of extra-terran slave market?]


----------



## Hand of Evil

Scott DeWar said:


> [Amazon sells Women on the Moon? is that a perfume, a book or a form of extra-terran slave market?]




[movie 1987 - along the lines of Kentucky Fried Movie, it has moments.  Kolob is the star/planet near the throne of God (Mormon), first think that came to mind when saw Kolob.]


----------



## Scott DeWar

[I was trying to be funny *failed*]


----------



## Kramodlog

^shame^


----------



## Scott DeWar

blush


----------



## Kramodlog

Transvestite


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rocky horror picture show


----------



## Grehnhewe

Curry


----------



## Hand of Evil

Moe


----------



## The_Silversword

My youngest daughter (her name isnt Moe, its Emily, but she used to spell it M O E, sound it out, its pretty close lol, kids, gotta love em.)


----------



## Scott DeWar

[as in eMOEly? I have a niece with the same name. I shall start calling her that on fb HAR HAR HAR!]







*OOC:*


stooges!


----------



## trappedslider

cute


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

and cuddly


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Kill it


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Eat it


----------



## Kramodlog

it


----------



## Kramodlog

Cheerleader


----------



## Grehnhewe

Prom date


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Bitter apples


----------



## Grehnhewe

Forbidden fruit


----------



## Gilladian

peaches


----------



## Grehnhewe

Fuzzy fruit


----------



## Scott DeWar

fuzzy navel


----------



## Kramodlog

Ewww


----------



## trappedslider

tvtropes.org


----------



## Kramodlog

Calronmoonflower


----------



## Hand of Evil

Safety is a pair of good shoes 

(first line in the song Moon Flower by T.n.T.)


----------



## Kramodlog

Condom


----------



## Herschel

Cookie Monster (Five-Year Engagement reference)


----------



## Zombie_Babies

addict


----------



## Kramodlog

Sweet sweet cocaine


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Rick James


----------



## Hand of Evil

Super Freak


----------



## Klirshon

Freakazoid


----------



## Kramodlog

Cowabunga


----------



## Scott DeWar

surfs up!


----------



## Kramodlog

Surf and turf


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

American "cuisine"


----------



## Kramodlog

Fatty


----------



## Grehnhewe

Arbuckle


----------



## Relique du Madde

Corpse


----------



## trappedslider

death


----------



## The_Silversword

floppy hat collection.


----------



## trappedslider

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/NiceHat


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

invalid url


----------



## Kramodlog

Dyslexia


----------



## Hand of Evil

Jumble

the word game


----------



## Kramodlog

Jungle


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Julia


----------



## Herschel

Jaques Pepin


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Google


----------



## trappedslider

search


----------



## Zombie_Babies

stalk


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Mormon hobbies


----------



## Umbran

Folks, keep your prior issues out of the thread, please and thank you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Zombie_Babies said:


> stalk



corn


----------



## Kramodlog

Crone


----------



## Herschel

Amish


----------



## Kramodlog

Wut?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ditto *what?*


----------



## The_Silversword

Where?


----------



## Zombie_Babies

why?


----------



## Klirshon

Inquiry?


----------



## Hand of Evil

Scandal


----------



## Klirshon

Controversial statement


----------



## Zombie_Babies

(_hell _horsey)


----------



## Kramodlog

Religion


----------



## trappedslider

Faith


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Hill


----------



## Kramodlog

Dwarf


----------



## trappedslider

star


----------



## Herschel

Chantelle


----------



## Kramodlog

Chanel No5


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Rat Pack


----------



## trappedslider

Dean martin


----------



## Kramodlog

Alcoholic


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews

Tragedy


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

D&D movies


----------



## Kramodlog

Never made


----------



## trappedslider

denial


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

River in Egypt


----------



## Hand of Evil

Mummy


----------



## Kramodlog

^Mama's boy^


----------



## Klirshon

Motherboard


----------



## Kramodlog

Mother ship


----------



## Klirshon

Motherland


----------



## Kramodlog

Russia


----------



## Klirshon

Siberia


----------



## Kramodlog

Grounded


----------



## Scott DeWar

ungrounded conducter


----------



## trappedslider

LHC


----------



## Kramodlog

Obsess


----------



## Scott DeWar

obsessive compulsive behavior


----------



## Kramodlog

TOC


----------



## Darkness

Table of contents


----------



## Grehnhewe

Smorgasbord


----------



## Kramodlog

Borg


----------



## Grehnhewe

Bjorne


----------



## Scott DeWar

buffet


----------



## Darkness

Ridiculous amounts of money


----------



## Kramodlog

Bowels


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Turkey jokes


----------



## Scott DeWar

a leg up


----------



## Kramodlog

_Une partie de jambes en l'air_


----------



## Scott DeWar

just what I thought


----------



## Kramodlog

Oh you


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

You got what I need


----------



## trappedslider

Pie


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Pumpkin


----------



## Hand of Evil

Apple


----------



## Asmo

Computer


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

porn


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Pornograffiti


----------



## trappedslider

graffiti


----------



## Kramodlog

Tag


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Unoriginal


----------



## Kramodlog

Your mom


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Said to knock you out


----------



## Hand of Evil

Here come the BOOM!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Lactose intolerance


----------



## trappedslider

health


----------



## Kramodlog

Unhealthy obsession


----------



## trappedslider

death


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Asthma


----------



## Scott DeWar

breathing


----------



## Kramodlog

Draco


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Poor, uneducated, homeless, morbidly obese, one cheese burger away from a massive heart attack.


----------



## trappedslider

rude


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat

E chu ta!


----------



## Hand of Evil

Droid lingo


----------



## Scott DeWar

it sounded klingon to me


----------



## The_Silversword

rough sex


----------



## Kramodlog

Pain stick


----------



## Darkness

Lots of nails


----------



## trappedslider

infection


----------



## Kramodlog

The Force


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

La Fours


----------



## The_Silversword

Tour de Force


----------



## Kramodlog

Tour du chapeau


----------



## Scott DeWar

home sweet home


----------



## trappedslider

Gallifrey


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Spirit babies


----------



## trappedslider




----------



## Scott DeWar

sonic screwdriver


----------



## trappedslider

Tardis


----------



## Scott DeWar

police box


----------



## Kramodlog

You're mom's


----------



## Grehnhewe

so fat


----------



## trappedslider

Timey Wimey


----------



## The_Silversword

psychosis


----------



## Relique du Madde

The Shining


----------



## trappedslider

The Stand


----------



## Herobizkit

hat rack


----------



## Kramodlog

Hot rack


----------



## trappedslider

Nice hat


----------



## Kramodlog

Horrible underwear


----------



## Scott DeWar

fart negating under shorts


----------



## Relique du Madde

Doesn't exist

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Jesus in space


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> fart negating under shorts






Relique du Madde said:


> Doesn't exist
> 
> -Sent via a cybernetic device.




doo too!

http://us.cnn.com/2013/11/22/tech/i...ers-shreddies/index.html?sr=sharebar_facebook


----------



## trappedslider

link


----------



## Scott DeWar

sausage links


----------



## Kramodlog

Between tint and evil


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> sausage links



Hillshire farms


----------



## The_Silversword

skipped


----------



## trappedslider

jump rope


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> Between tint and evil




Shades of the lost tribe


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

The_Silversword said:


> skipped




Class


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

--------
Double post.
---------


----------



## PigKnight

C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## trappedslider

Video game


----------



## Kramodlog

PigKnight said:


> C-C-COMBO BREAKER!



Mortal Kombat!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

FINISH HIM!!!


----------



## Kramodlog

Chicken choking


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

No idea


----------



## trappedslider

empty


----------



## Kramodlog

sanishiver said:


> No idea



Mystery


----------



## Relique du Madde

Science

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Kramodlog

Conspiracy


----------



## Relique du Madde

Magic bullet

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Kramodlog

Magic underwear


----------



## trappedslider

Magic Schoool bus


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> Magic underwear



Protection from evil


----------



## PigKnight

Circle


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok

Jerk.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Cookie


----------



## trappedslider

rude


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

scrumdidlyumptious

(darn you trappedslider! )


----------



## trappedslider

sanishiver said:


> scrumdidlyumptious
> 
> (darn you trappedslider! )




(sorry....I have a few posters on ignore so i can't see what they say)

Willy Wonka


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

trappedslider said:


> (sorry....)



(No apologies necessary! I was darning your haste and speed in out-posting me.)



trappedslider said:


> Willy Wonka



Chocolate!


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

trappedslider said:


> (sorry....)



(No apologies necessary! I was darning your haste and speed in out-posting me and not you in particular. I like you. )



trappedslider said:


> Willy Wonka



Chocolate!


----------



## trappedslider

pudding!


----------



## The_Silversword

Eat yer meat!


----------



## trappedslider

Slogan


----------



## Klirshon

The_Silversword said:


> Eat yer meat!



Wrong, do it again!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

PraCtice


----------



## Hand of Evil

Privite


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Parts


----------



## Kramodlog

Trojan


----------



## trappedslider

spell check


----------



## Kramodlog

Dyslexia


----------



## Umbran

Hey, folks!  I'm sorry, but I have to be a bit of a wet blanket.

While we may not have felt that any single post called for specific action, in aggregate this thread has had quite a bit of off-color content.  A few posts poking at real-world religion, quite a bit of sexual innuendo, and such.  I need to remind you that we are supposed to keep a lid on that - it is in the rules you agreed to for posting.  If the overall burden of off-color content gets to large, we'll have to shut it down.  

So please, folks, keep it clean.  Thanks.


----------



## Kramodlog

Warning


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Illegal


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oops


----------



## Kramodlog

I did it again


----------



## Klirshon

Error


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Statistics


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

k/d ratio


----------



## trappedslider

404


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Robin Hoodlum said:


> k/d ratio



Fight Matrix


----------



## Kramodlog

Wachowski bro... umm sibblings


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

2-4-1


----------



## Kramodlog

Dyscalculia


----------



## Scott DeWar

wardsback


----------



## trappedslider

book


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Scott DeWar said:


> wardsback




Sawback


----------



## Klirshon

Dr. Sawback


----------



## Scott DeWar

sawbuck


----------



## trappedslider

sawbones


----------



## Scott DeWar

Bones McCoy


----------



## Klirshon

Dust Hatfield


----------



## Kramodlog

Dusty hat


----------



## Herschel

Dusty Rhoades


----------



## Kramodlog

Raslin'


----------



## Herschel

Highlander


----------



## Kramodlog

Decapitation


----------



## Relique du Madde

Silver plater

-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Pawn


----------



## Kramodlog

Prawn


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Cheap


----------



## trappedslider

shiny


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Cheap



Dollar store


----------



## i037

sales


----------



## trappedslider

retail


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

i037 said:


> sales



Pitch


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

trappedslider said:


> retail




Hard work


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok

Bad.


----------



## Kramodlog

Breaking


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

interruption


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok

Intermission.


----------



## Kramodlog

Inception (braaaaam)


----------



## trappedslider

long


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

day


----------



## Kramodlog

Doris


----------



## The_Silversword

night


----------



## trappedslider

heat


----------



## Relique du Madde

LeBron James


----------



## trappedslider

Tall


----------



## Robin Hoodlum

Relique du Madde said:


> LeBron James




has-been


----------



## Klirshon

Obsolete


----------



## Abraxas

People


----------



## Klirshon

Fleshlings


----------



## trappedslider

robots


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Dalek


----------



## trappedslider

BadWolf


----------



## Kramodlog

sanishiver said:


> Dalek



Kitsch


----------



## Herschel

Ikea


----------



## Kramodlog

Chinese slave labor


----------



## Herschel

Dharavi.


----------



## Kramodlog

Slum


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Dog


----------



## Kramodlog

Cat


----------



## Klirshon

Mordecai


----------



## Kramodlog

Katz


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Ze Germans


----------



## Klirshon

Deutschland


----------



## Kramodlog

Doucheland


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

D.C.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> D.C.



dc comics


----------



## trappedslider

The Flash


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Flash Gordon


----------



## Kramodlog

Flesh Gordon


----------



## Hand of Evil

Pulp


----------



## Kramodlog

Magazine


----------



## Abraxas

High Capacity


----------



## trappedslider

weapon


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> weapon



bare hands


----------



## Klirshon

Bear arms


----------



## Scott DeWar

Arm Bears


----------



## Kramodlog

Harm bears


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Harm bears



 .44 magnum


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

You've gotta ask yourself a question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## Klirshon

Chair


----------



## Kramodlog

Cher


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Undead


----------



## Kramodlog

Abdead


----------



## Herschel

Ash


----------



## Hand of Evil

Gimme some sugar, baby.


----------



## Kramodlog

Diabetes


----------



## Klirshon

Wilford Brimley


----------



## Scott DeWar

Klirshon said:


> Wilford Brimley




the firm


----------



## Kramodlog

Farm


----------



## Herschel

Russian Revolution


----------



## Klirshon

Stenka na Stenku


----------



## Kramodlog

Slovak


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Slovak




eastern euopre


----------



## Relique du Madde

A dung heap


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> A dung heap




good garden material.


----------



## Kramodlog

Buried carcase


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok

Wasted food.


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Leftovers


----------



## Kramodlog

Cramps


----------



## trappedslider

camps


----------



## Kramodlog

Space


----------



## Abraxas

The final frontier


----------



## the Jester

Abraxas said:


> The final frontier




Spock


----------



## Kramodlog

Spork


----------



## Klirshon

Spoon


----------



## Relique du Madde

sanishiver said:


> Leftovers




Black Friday sale items.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Scam


----------



## trappedslider

419


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Scam



Pyramid


----------



## trappedslider

gameshow


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rigged


----------



## Kramodlog

Conspiracy


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews

Real life.


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok

Real world.


----------



## Kramodlog

Middle Earth


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Middle Earth



 That dang ring that ruled all them thar other rings


----------



## Kramodlog

One


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> One




singular sensation . . . . .


----------



## Kramodlog

Owww


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Owww




expression


----------



## Kramodlog

Art


----------



## Grehnhewe

Gaseous emissions


----------



## Kramodlog

Sorry


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Sorry




game


----------



## Grehnhewe

Penance

edit: Parchese


----------



## Scott DeWar

Grehnhewe said:


> Penance
> 
> edit: Parchese




never_ *REALLY*_ sorry


----------



## Kramodlog

Hypocrite


----------



## Grehnhewe

Confessor


----------



## Asmo

Terry Goodkind


----------



## Klirshon

Thing


----------



## The_Silversword

Fantastic Four


----------



## Scott DeWar

The_Silversword said:


> Fantastic Four




astronauts


----------



## Kramodlog

Spacers


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Spacers




washers


----------



## Kramodlog

Lovers


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Lovers




Romeo y Julieta


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Sharks


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tornado


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> Tornado




hurricane


----------



## Asmo

Magic:the Gathering


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tap it or quit it.


----------



## Kramodlog

That is what she said


----------



## trappedslider

lame joke


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pun


----------



## Kramodlog

Pun-pun


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Pun-pun




no pun in ten did


----------



## Kramodlog

Rimshot


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Rimshot




marching to the beat of a different drum


----------



## trappedslider

music


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anything but rap and Morrissey


----------



## The_Silversword

Morrissey's new rap album.


----------



## Grehnhewe

Meat is Money


----------



## Scott DeWar

Grehnhewe said:


> Meat is Money




time is money


----------



## Grehnhewe

Original Dali


----------



## Kramodlog

Surrealism


----------



## Grehnhewe

Fauvism


----------



## Kramodlog

Dadaism


----------



## Grehnhewe

Bauhaus


----------



## Kramodlog

Our house, in the middle of the street


----------



## Grehnhewe

Utter madness


----------



## Abraxas

Madness


----------



## Kramodlog

Ssendam


----------



## Grehnhewe

Cuisses de Grenouilles


----------



## Kramodlog

Still better than Brit "cuisine"


----------



## Grehnhewe

Bourgeois 

(I quite like frogs legs)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Proletariat


----------



## Grehnhewe

Oligarch


----------



## Kramodlog

Kleptocracy


----------



## Grehnhewe

Thieves guild


----------



## Kramodlog

Fritz Lieber


----------



## Grehnhewe

Grey mouser


----------



## Kramodlog

Fighter 13, Mage 5, Thief 19


----------



## trappedslider

Pastafarian


----------



## The_Silversword

noodle smoker


----------



## Kramodlog

Chef Wang


----------



## Scott DeWar

*side trek*



Grehnhewe said:


> Original Dali



Salvador Dali Lama


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Starving


----------



## Kramodlog

Ogre


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Magi


----------



## Hand of Evil

Three Wise Men


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hand of Evil said:


> Three Wise Men




christmas


----------



## Kramodlog

Sun celebration


----------



## Hand of Evil

Human sacrifice


----------



## Kramodlog

Virgin


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nonalcoholic


----------



## Kramodlog

Not me


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Sober


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walk of shame


----------



## Kramodlog

Daily routine


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Daily routine




Habits


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Crack


----------



## Scott DeWar

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Crack



nothing here--->



Spoiler



A$$


 <---- nope, nuttin'
never mind that one

grand canyon


----------



## Grehnhewe

Between two mountains


----------



## Kramodlog

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Grehnhewe

Bronies


----------



## Scott DeWar

Grehnhewe said:


> Bronies




Egyptian Arabian horses


----------



## Kramodlog

Kill it!


----------



## Grehnhewe

Martyrbelle


----------



## Kramodlog

S&M


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> S&M




Stocks and Mutual funds?


----------



## Kramodlog

... Sure


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> ... Sure




*innocent look* ok then! */innocent look*

great depression


----------



## Kramodlog

Prozac


----------



## Hand of Evil

Nation


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hand of Evil said:


> Nation




sovereign lands


----------



## Zombie_Babies

sovereign citizen


----------



## Kramodlog

Sovereignist


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rebellion


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Sovereignist




free Québec!


----------



## Hand of Evil

Empire

(for both the above)


----------



## Kramodlog

Domination


----------



## Relique du Madde

S&M

(Lol let's reenter the loop!)


----------



## Zombie_Babies

sploosh


----------



## Kramodlog

Splash


----------



## Herschel

wiper blade


----------



## Kramodlog

Slash


----------



## Relique du Madde

Guns and Roses


----------



## Kramodlog

Ewww


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Gingers


----------



## Relique du Madde

Soul-less abominations


----------



## Kramodlog

Twilight fans


----------



## Zombie_Babies

developmentally disabled


----------



## Kramodlog

Tardis


----------



## trappedslider

not very clever


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lets keep things within the grandma rule!



Umbran said:


> Hey, folks!  I'm sorry, but I have to be a bit of a wet blanket.
> 
> While we may not have felt that any single post called for specific action, in aggregate this thread has had quite a bit of off-color content.  A few posts poking at real-world religion, quite a bit of sexual innuendo, and such.  I need to remind you that we are supposed to keep a lid on that - it is in the rules you agreed to for posting.  If the overall burden of off-color content gets to large, we'll have to shut it down.
> 
> So please, folks, keep it clean.  Thanks.






Relique du Madde said:


> S&M
> 
> (Lol let's reenter the loop!)


----------



## Kramodlog

Huh?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Who?


----------



## Kramodlog

Your mom


----------



## Kramodlog

The truth


----------



## The_Silversword

You cant handle the truth!


----------



## Kramodlog

Line


----------



## Herobizkit

too far


----------



## The_Silversword

Lost


----------



## Kramodlog

Crappy ending


----------



## trappedslider

waffles


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> waffles




indecisive


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tie


----------



## Kramodlog

Pink


----------



## Darkness

Panther


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cougar


----------



## trappedslider

KITTY!


----------



## Scott DeWar

trappedslider said:


> KITTY!




hoched up hairball


----------



## Kramodlog

Air ball


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Air ball




fooze ball


----------



## Kramodlog

The Fuzz


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> The Fuzz




police


----------



## Kramodlog

Roxanne


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Roxanne




Sting


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Stalker


----------



## Kramodlog

OkCupid


----------



## Darkness

Quiz


----------



## The_Silversword

multiple choice


----------



## Kramodlog

Orgy


----------



## The_Silversword

procrastination


----------



## Klirshon

Punctuality


----------



## Kramodlog

Punctuation


----------



## Zombie_Babies

punctiliousness


----------



## Kramodlog

So delicious


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> So delicious



Ice cream!


----------



## Kramodlog

Cream pie


----------



## Cyclone_Joker

Bears


----------



## Scott DeWar

Cyclone_Joker said:


> Bears




Chicago


----------



## Kramodlog

Capone


----------



## Zombie_Babies

marscapone


----------



## Kramodlog

Bocconcini


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cheese balls


----------



## Kramodlog

Snowball


----------



## PigKnight

Prawn


----------



## Kramodlog

Spawn


----------



## Cyclone_Joker

Image Comics.


----------



## Scott DeWar

super heros


----------



## Kramodlog

Bat family


----------



## Cyclone_Joker

Cassandra Cain


----------



## Kramodlog

Blackbat


----------



## Cyclone_Joker

Batgirl


----------



## Kramodlog

Robin with boobs


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rule 63


----------



## Cyclone_Joker

Oh Myyy!


----------



## Kramodlog

Sexual seduction


----------



## The_Silversword

Link


----------



## Kramodlog

Twink


----------



## The_Silversword

Tinkerbell


----------



## Zombie_Babies

stranger danger


----------



## Kramodlog

Wanna see something cool?


----------



## The_Silversword

You guys wanna see a dead body?


----------



## Kramodlog

Promises promises


----------



## Zombie_Babies

nero


----------



## Kramodlog

Stab wound ing


----------



## Cyclone_Joker

Oh, myyy!!!


----------



## The_Silversword

Mr Sulu


----------



## Umbran

goldomark said:


> Stab wound...





Ladies and gentlemen,

EN World does have a language filter, but it is not there so you may use foul language and not have to worry about it.  If we see the line of smilies, we know you've stepped over the line.  

I've had to put warning in this thread about the content once before.  And there's been a bunch of narrow misses since - in aggregate, they become inappropriate.  If this continues, the thread will be closed, likely without further warning.

So please, as the rules say, keep it clean.  Thanks, all.


----------



## Kramodlog

Fuzz


----------



## Scott DeWar

pocket lint


----------



## Kramodlog

Navel lint


----------



## Relique du Madde

Innie


----------



## Kramodlog

Sexy


----------



## The_Silversword

Thanks


----------



## Kramodlog

Chlamydia!


----------



## Zombie_Babies

HI-V!


----------



## Kramodlog

Oh my


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Facebook


----------



## Kramodlog

Doomed to fail


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Future D&D movies


----------



## Kramodlog

One more can't hurt


----------



## Scott DeWar

hurt no, kill us, yes!


----------



## Kramodlog

Fries


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Fries




and a coke


----------



## Kramodlog

Whisky


----------



## Herobizkit

Neat


----------



## Kramodlog

OCD


----------



## The_Silversword

OCP


----------



## Kramodlog

Omni Consumer Products


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Omni Consumer Products




robo cop.


----------



## Kramodlog

Cyborg


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Cyborg




battle star galactica


----------



## Kramodlog

Wannabe Star Trek


----------



## Herobizkit

Babylon 5


----------



## Kramodlog

Firefly


----------



## Scott DeWar

shiney


----------



## Kramodlog

ADHD


----------



## Scott DeWar

Squirrel!!!!!!!


----------



## Kramodlog

Homicidal


----------



## Scott DeWar

Maniac


----------



## Kramodlog

Dipsomania


----------



## Scott DeWar

drunk


----------



## Kramodlog

Silver


----------



## Scott DeWar

lining


----------



## Kramodlog

Lying


----------



## Scott DeWar

any politician, any day, any time, any where


----------



## Kramodlog

Prostitute


----------



## Scott DeWar

Illeagal in most places


----------



## Kramodlog

Blame Canada


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Canadia


----------



## Kramodlog

Cascadia


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Jay Leno


----------



## Kramodlog

Not funny


----------



## The_Silversword

Serious


----------



## Razjah

Joker


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Steve Miller Band


----------



## Kramodlog

Huh?


----------



## The_Silversword

What?


----------



## Kramodlog

Question


----------



## Scott DeWar

inquiry


----------



## The_Silversword

Its an interrogative statement used to test knowledge, but thats not important right now!


----------



## Kramodlog

Sentence


----------



## The_Silversword

word


----------



## Kramodlog

Drow


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

The_Silversword said:


> What?



word association fail.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

skip


----------



## Kramodlog

Jump


----------



## Scott DeWar

gap


----------



## Kramodlog

Maw


----------



## Scott DeWar

mouth


----------



## Kramodlog

Feed me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

little shop of horrors


----------



## Kramodlog

Space pot


----------



## Scott DeWar

plutonium nyborg


----------



## Kramodlog

Soma


----------



## Grehnhewe

Romani


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Ravnos


----------



## The_Silversword

Malkavian


----------



## Kramodlog

Tremere


----------



## Scott DeWar

hermes


----------



## Kramodlog

Herpes


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Jen


----------



## Kramodlog

Ex?


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Nope


----------



## Kramodlog

Adulterer!


----------



## Grehnhewe

Don Juan


----------



## Kramodlog

Cinco de Mayo


----------



## Relique du Madde

A random French defeat.


----------



## Kramodlog

My life


----------



## Grehnhewe

Guilt


----------



## Scott DeWar

Grehnhewe said:


> Guilt




Don't have


----------



## Kramodlog

Psycho


----------



## Relique du Madde

Looney


----------



## Kramodlog

Canada, eh.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Freeeeeeeeeeeeeezing


----------



## Kramodlog

Not now


----------



## Scott DeWar

it is in the USA midwest and starting toward the south and deep south


----------



## trappedslider

directions


----------



## Grehnhewe

Things guys don't use


----------



## Kramodlog

Soap


----------



## Scott DeWar

whacha talkin bout? I use maps all the time!


----------



## Kramodlog

Denial


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Egypt


----------



## Kramodlog

Pharaoh


----------



## Klirshon

Caesar


----------



## Kramodlog

Ape


----------



## The_Silversword

monkey


----------



## Kramodlog

Improvement


----------



## Dungeoneer

Home.


----------



## Klirshon

Villa


----------



## Kramodlog

Pancho


----------



## Scott DeWar

Vila


----------



## Kramodlog

Vile


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Vile




bitter


----------



## Dungeoneer

Biter.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The one who got away.


----------



## Kramodlog

Mariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie!


----------



## Dungeoneer

Curie.


----------



## Kramodlog

Radium


----------



## Zombie_Babies

turtles


----------



## Relique du Madde

Shell shock


----------



## Kramodlog

PTSD


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

Acronym


----------



## Relique du Madde

Laziness inspired confusion


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

L.I.C.?


----------



## Kramodlog

STD


----------



## Dungeoneer

CSI.


----------



## Kramodlog

CSI:NYC


----------



## Zombie_Babies

NTSF:SD:SUV


----------



## Relique du Madde

Safety Tab


----------



## Kramodlog

Safety dance


----------



## Scott DeWar

sanishiver said:


> Acronym



R.epeatable
A.lmost
T.rashy
S.tatement


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Safety dance



safety glasses


----------



## Relique du Madde

Safe cracker


----------



## Scott DeWar

computer hacker


----------



## Kramodlog

Gene hacking


----------



## Scott DeWar

goldomark said:


> Gene hacking




Gene Hackman


----------



## Kramodlog

Hack


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer

goldomark said:


> Hack



Weaksauce


----------



## The_Silversword

Mcnuggets


----------



## Kramodlog

My nuggets


----------



## Relique du Madde

"Look who's a big boy now!"


----------



## Kramodlog

Potty trained


----------



## Grehnhewe

Domesticated


----------



## Kramodlog

Sophisticated


----------



## Grehnhewe

Refined


----------



## Kramodlog

Polished


----------



## Grehnhewe

Chic


----------



## Kramodlog

Fashionable


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tuxedo


----------



## Kramodlog

Mask


----------



## Grehnhewe

Phantom


----------



## Relique du Madde

Menace


----------



## Kramodlog

Denis


----------



## Klirshon

Wilson


----------



## Scott DeWar

Tennis


----------



## Kramodlog

Elbow


----------



## Zombie_Babies

bloody


----------



## Scott DeWar

frozen joint


----------



## Kramodlog

Cryonics


----------



## Relique du Madde

Demolition Man


----------



## Kramodlog

Judge Dredd


----------



## Dungeoneer

MaMa's not the law.


----------



## Kramodlog

Hater


----------



## Scott DeWar

Lover


----------



## Kramodlog

You didn't buy me a drink


----------



## Scott DeWar

You are not in Nashville, Tenn.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Omg polar vortex!


----------



## Kramodlog

Bipolar cortex


----------



## Scott DeWar

cerebal cortex


----------



## Grehnhewe

Encephalitis


----------



## The_Silversword

google


----------



## Grehnhewe

Gargle


----------



## Kramodlog

Bargle


----------



## Scott DeWar

boggle


----------



## Kramodlog

Words


----------



## trappedslider

game


----------



## The_Silversword

dice


----------



## Klirshon

slice


----------



## Kramodlog

Splice


----------



## Klirshon

Bind


----------



## Kramodlog

Bondage


----------



## Klirshon

Cookie


----------



## Kramodlog

Circle


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Trap


----------



## The_Silversword

Ackbar


----------



## Kramodlog

Abu


----------



## The_Silversword

Apu


----------



## Kramodlog

Quicky


----------



## Herschel

"chocolate" milk.


----------



## trappedslider

waffle


----------



## Herobizkit

taco


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Fish


----------



## Klirshon

Tuna


----------



## Kramodlog

Tuning


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Fork


----------



## trappedslider

bell


----------



## Scott DeWar

tower


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

of power


----------



## Scott DeWar

distribution


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Adults only


----------



## trappedslider

center


----------



## Scott DeWar

fold


----------



## Kramodlog

Mold


----------



## Scott DeWar

Fungi or fun guy


----------



## Kramodlog

Fun gay


----------



## trappedslider

mushroom


----------



## Scott DeWar

Necking department


----------



## Kramodlog

Pearls


----------



## Herschel

Mapex.


----------



## Kramodlog

Auspex


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Autism


----------



## Kramodlog

Moonchild


----------



## Scott DeWar

Evan's spiked tentacals of forced intrusion

[sorry, re-reading OOTS]


----------



## trappedslider

web comic


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Oglaf


----------



## trappedslider

olaf


----------



## Zombie_Babies

Golden Girls


----------



## Kramodlog

Golden... must... resist...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Betty White


----------



## Kramodlog

Angela Lansbury


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Audra McDonald


----------



## Kramodlog

Num num


----------



## trappedslider

Scott DeWar said:


> Betty White




off her rocker


----------



## Deuce Traveler

goldomark said:


> Num num




Munch


----------



## trappedslider

detective


----------



## Scott DeWar

Law and Order


----------



## Kramodlog

Lawlessness and chaos


----------



## Scott DeWar

The United States executive branch


----------



## Kramodlog

lol


----------

